# Excercise through martial arts/endurance training



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

OK, I'm new to this discussion group, but I want to share something that does wonders for me: My existentialist angst crap flares up now and then and the last time and the last episode has been hanging around at a fairly consistent level for a little over five months. As I was spiraling back down into this I reminded myself that it's an issue of the 'self'. Everyone with this problem (including me) is obsessed with themselves and their place in the world-all those 'big questions'. We know we feel best when we're just about to relax and be 'ourselves', regardless of who our former 'selves; used to be. Every time I feel good I've had the distinct sensation that it's not because I'm 'acting' or 'faking it', it's because somehow, I've simply let go of the worry and found a groove. I started taking Tai-Kwon-Do classes twice a week and let me tell you, those two days are the best. I can't wait until class and I awlays leave feeling exhilirated and 'normal'. There are two factors that cause this: 1.) You're trying so hard to concentrate on landing kicks and punches and learning that yes, you get out of the 'paradigm', as I call it. You'll also reach your aenerobic threshold every time if you put yourself into it. The discipline, the desire to learn the 'forms' and attain new belts, plus the positive 'can do' no-holds barred approach seem to do wonders and I HIGHLY recommend it to anyone. Glad I found other people suffering from this 'thing'. I personally take the attitude that it sucks balls regardless of the symptoms, causes, etc and find that everyday goals, writing, music, all the things we KNOW deep down make us happy when we're not TRYING to be happy do the job. Hope this helps.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

great post. copy and paste it in the main forum cause i think everyone should get a look at this. ive always wanted to take kung fu. there is a class in my town but it costs wayyy too much and my only income is disability benefit. if i could afford it though.. id do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Andy (Aug 9, 2005)

I also find martial arts training helps enormously so I go to regular Taekwondo classes. The initial warm up we do is vigorous and I can find that the initial release of adrenaline can make things worse, but after 5 or 10 minutes it settles down and I feel fantastic. I also feel much better for at least 24 hours after the training.


----------

